# Our first goats and already scours



## Paully3 (May 20, 2014)

We got our first little doelings two days ago.  We don't have access to the same food that they were being fed so we picked up the one that we felt was closest to it, plus timothy hay.  Yesterday everything was fine.  This morning however, I went out to check on them and they have diarrhea.  The lady I got them from said that if the food change caused loose or hard stool, to give them baking soda.  My question is, how much, how often and how to administer?


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 20, 2014)

You can put backing soda out and they will take as needed.
However, because of the stress of the move and the change in diet I think you would be better to give them some probiotics.  
How old are they?


----------



## Paully3 (May 20, 2014)

We were told they were 10 weeks old.  They were very vocal when we took them from their mom.  Being first time goat owners, and that being the first time seeing that, it broke my heart.  I've never heard a kid yelling "mom!".  And the mother yelling back and pacing...I can imaging that being very stressful for them.  Would they eat yogurt?  We give that for our chickens.  Or do they need a special type of pro biotics?


----------



## Paully3 (May 20, 2014)

We were told they are 10 weeks old.  It was a two hour ride and I don't think they took being taken from their mother very well.  It was very heart breaking...


----------



## jodief100 (May 20, 2014)

Moving and weaning are very stressful for kids.  They can eat plain yogurt to give probiotics.  You can buy a powdered probiotic for goats but yogurt is fine, you may have to drench it. 

What color are the scours?  Are they dark brown or greenish?  Do they smell really bad? 

Since they are under stress I would give them some Scour Halt (also called Scour Chek or septomycin)  It is red and labeled for pigs.  1cc for every 10 lbs of goat, twice a day for 3-5 days. 

If the scours are dark brown and/or really stinky I would also treat for coccidosis.  The treatment there will depend on what you have available.  Stress can make them susceptible to lots of bad things.


----------



## Paully3 (May 20, 2014)

Its kind of a medium brown with very little odor and not really loose and not foul smelling at all.  I'm currently trying to find some better hay too.  I think the stuff I have is no that all what they want.  I'm concerned they aren't getting the roughage they need.


----------



## jodief100 (May 20, 2014)

The scours don't sound too bad.  I would go with probiotics and the Scour Halt.

Do they have access to pasture at all?  Or just hay?  What kind of feed?  What kind of goats?  What was momma eating before?  Do you have other hay/grass eating critters? 

I have to get back to work but I will check in when I get home, around 6:00.


----------



## Paully3 (May 20, 2014)

I'm working on getting the pasture secured for them but currently we only have hay to offer, plus grains.  Would they have the Scour Halt at Tractor Supply?


----------



## jodief100 (May 20, 2014)

My Tractor Supply carries Scour Halt.  I think they brand they have is labeled Spectoguard, Scour Chek. As long as it is  "Spectinomycin" it will work. 

Limit the grains to just a few ounces, one or two times a day.   Leave out free choice hay and lots of clean, cool water at all times.  Baby goats learn what to eat from their mommies.  Did mommy have hay?  If not, they may not recognize it as food.


----------



## Paully3 (May 20, 2014)

They did have hay but the only hay I could find is real course and not real green.  Almost like straw.  I knew it wasn't great when I got it but its all I could find.  They pick through it and only eat a little bit.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 20, 2014)

I would also give them some electrolytes too, to make sure they stay hydrated.  They sell a mix at Tractor Supply, but in a pinch we've given ours some gatorade.

We bought a 5 week old buckling recently who rode 10 hours.  He is a bottle baby but didn't eat much at all for a couple of days and did scour.  But, he would drink the electrolytes out of a bowl.  We also gave him probiotics from Tractor Supply.  Scours cleared up and now he is eating like a champ.

It does stress them being taken from their moms, but I'm sure they will be fine.


----------

